
I have a spreadsheet, I want to make it into a website. What is the best tool? - joshdance
I have a list of items, with categories and data. I want people to be able to search and filter on those categories and data on a public website. What would be the best tool for this?
======
samsolomon
You could recreate the data in Airtable and generate a read-only embed to put
on your website. That should allow users to search and filter your data.
[https://support.airtable.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217846478-Emb...](https://support.airtable.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217846478-Embedding-a-view-or-base)

~~~
joshdance
Didn't know that Airtable had read only embeds. Checking it out. Thanks!

